# de mon Ipad2 a mon Air2...



## yaya78990 (5 Décembre 2014)

bonjour,

Je vais avoir en cadeau un Ipad Air 2 en remplacement de mon Ipad2.
Merci papa noel !!!
Je voudrais savoir comment copier (car je compte garder certaines appli sur le 2) tout ce qui est actuellement sur mon 2 a mon Air2...jeux, appli etc ...
Est-ce par Itunes que j'y parviendrai ou autre.
Merci de m'informer afin de ne rien perdre.
Tachez d'etre assez explicite car je ne touche pas trop !!!

Merci a tous d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (5 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

Lors de la première connexion à Itunes, tu choisiras installer avec la sauvegarde de ...

C'est tout.


----------



## yaya78990 (8 Décembre 2014)

OK merci beaucoup...

C'est très clair.


----------

